# DEAD THREAD: The soon to be furry youtuber feud



## Koriekraiz13 (Jun 18, 2020)

After watching both majira's and omnom's videos about fluke fans spamming CURL GANG, which caused majira to make a tall gang, but banning omnom from the tall gang for making a tiktok with the dakis of both majira, and kiwi, which i found to be pure gold, but then finally omnom made his mark in the dispute by making a whole gang of his own called smallclub, to this i think it will begin lots of shitposting on other videos, mainly streams and social media, and others might even go in, as i suspect kiwi to, but more is still to be found, i will keep this updated as best as i can.
I suggest you watch majira's youtube video while also omnoms youtube video if you wish to understand more.


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 21, 2020)

majira's name is a pun of *marijuanas*. If I'm not wrong, then it should be *majiruanas.*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jun 21, 2020)

ChozetsuDynamisch said:


> majira's name is a pun of *marijuanas*. If I'm not wrong, then it should be *majiruanas.*


Actually, i hate to be the adam that ruins everything. But majira is swahili for summer, and his non furry channel is kyle summers so i would suspect its his last name.


----------

